# Identity crisis: "Intelligence is a trade, not a requirement"



## CdnArtyWife (8 Apr 2007)

Okay folks, get your coffees and get comfy, this may get long winded.

I've scoured the CFRC website and the INT Association websites, I have read almost all the threads here regarding INT. So far I've been able to get a bit of info regarding INTOP, but not really all that much on INTOfficer.

Here's my situation:

Hubby, currently in A-stan, has been sending hints home in emails about contemplating an OT to INT. He's been feeling a little left out to dry in a dying trade and he's had a bunch of people tell him he should go INT or PAO due to his writing skills (that have been published frequently as of late). He has asked for my opinion as I have always been an integral part in his life decisions and when it comes to his career, I am Support Troop Commander. I told him I would do some research here and then we can have an informed discussion while he is home on HLTA (coming very shortly).

I have some hesitations regarding an OT of any type: A) Hubby has been in love with Arty since before he joined, he has been dedicated and loyal to the trade so far and I, frankly, can't see him doing anything different...I really can't. B) I have aspirations for him to be CLS one day  ;D...and as noted by Acorn in another thread there are not many Cols in INT and the probability of progressing past Col is slim to none. I'm half joking about the CLS thing, but on a serious note, the Regt seems to be trying to fasttrack him, and I'd hate for that opportunity to go down the toilet. C) It would be a major identity change for me...frankly CdnArtyWife is an integral part of my DNA now, and CdnIntWife just doesn't have as nice a ring to it.  ;D

I am really hoping someone can shed a little more light on what the actual job of an Int O would be, keeping in mind that hubby is already an Officer and would be coming in from a combat arms trade with a Sociology Degree. He has experience with developing and writing doctrine for STA and AD. He does not have any technical skills besides being able to find his way around an Excell doc. Right now, with everything I've read...I have a hard time seeing anything that could be more exciting than what he is doing now. And I even noticed one of the selling points on the CFRC site is: " Policy Development and Project Management (as staff officers)" but that would be the case of all staff positions, would it not? 

I think one of the selling features for him is the increased possibility of a posting to Ottawa, and as an AD Officer there isn't much outside New Brunswick unless it is a staff position. I'd love a chance for a posting to Ottawa, and frankly I think the possibility of hubby in an advisory role with some of the big wigs would be cool, but realistically that is not what he'd be doing, not for a long time.

So, please, any more info than the limited "my buddy who went through university with me, who is here and in INT said blah, blah, blah..." and three links: CFRC, INT Association, and CFSMI (which is a DIN link and I can't access it) that my hubby has given me so far, would be much appreciated.

I'm a hard sell on this subject, but I want to be well informed before I form a firm opinion. 

Please, anyone, help?

Cheers,

CAW


----------



## Chilly (8 Apr 2007)

CAW, 

Send me a PM and I will answer any and all of your questions that I can.

Chilly


----------



## Journeyman (8 Apr 2007)

Have him request a posting to Intelligence within NDHQ. There are all kinds of line serials for non-Int pers within the Chief of Defence Intelligence's empire. If the bird-gunners are "fast-tacking him," out-of-classification training can be a bonus for professional development. You get your Ottawa posting; he gets to experience Int before making the big leap; everyone's happy.


----------



## CdnArtyWife (8 Apr 2007)

Thanks Journeyman, that seems like a perfect compromise.

I will pass along that advice and hope he listens...and in the meantime I'll keep researching the trade.

Somehow though, even if he were to OT, I can't see it for at least a couple years down the road...he has to finish this tour and do a couple more courses and stuff first...why he is insistent we hash this out now...is...well...just seems indicative of the level of morale among the birdgunners in the sandbox. I hope that is not the case. We often joke that he is there trying to save the trade, that is not a responsibility I'd want on my shoulders.


----------



## scoutfinch (8 Apr 2007)

Shouldn't this be your spouse's decision... and not warrant a 'hard sell' to you?


----------



## CdnArtyWife (8 Apr 2007)

Olga Chekhova said:
			
		

> Shouldn't this be your spouse's decision... and not warrant a 'hard sell' to you?



In the end it is his decision. Yes. But since he has asked for my full opinion, I am obligated to give it to him. I will weigh all the information I can get, form an opinion and give him my thoughts on the matter. Then he can take that and make his decision from there. In the end, he knows I will support his decision, whatever it is...but I want it to be informed and well thought out, not just based on emotion and low morale.

Hence the "hard sell."


----------



## armyvern (8 Apr 2007)

CAW,

And more power to the both of you. It's nice to see open communication lines on decisions that will affect not only him but the family.


----------



## scoutfinch (8 Apr 2007)

"B) *I have aspirations for him to be CLS one day  * ...and as noted by Acorn in another thread there are not many Cols in INT and the probability *of progressing past Col is slim to none*. I'm half joking about the CLS thing, but on a serious note, the Regt seems to be trying to fasttrack him, and I'd hate for that opportunity to go down the toilet. C) It would be a major identity change for me...*frankly CdnArtyWife is an integral part of my DNA now, and CdnIntWife just doesn't have as nice a ring to it.  "*

Gimme a break.   :


----------



## navymich (8 Apr 2007)

Olga Chekhova said:
			
		

> Gimme a break.   :



Could be why CAW put " ;D" with those statements of hers.  Personally, I took those comments to be her means of levity (but I am on occasion, wrong )

CAW, I concur with what the Librarian said.  This is a big change to both of your lives.  Best of luck with the decisions that are eventually made.


----------



## McG (8 Apr 2007)

There are other ways to get to Ottawa as well. 
http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/36836.0.html


----------



## exgunnertdo (16 Apr 2007)

CAW

My hubby made the leap from Arty (Fd) to Int.  He just finished his BIOC in Dec and is currently posted to CDI in Ottawa.  He didn't so much like the course (most of it was either busy work, rote memorization of UFI, or work below the level he was used to as an Arty Major with staff school).  However, he is enjoying his job in Ottawa, and seems to like the trade so far.  Int is a growth industry right now, especially Army.  Lots of folks in the Sea and Air versions of the trade hate it, cause it's so land focused right now.  

You're right about there not being a lot of opportunity to rise to lofty heights in rank, but the opportunities are there, and former Cbt Arms officers with real experience are somewhat rare, which is good for the PER scores.  They are so short of Majors right now that if they promoted enough, they would be dangerously short of Captains.  Never know - you're hubby may be the first Int O to be the CLS  ;D (If mine doesn't beat him to it  ;D)  CLS has already been filled by a logistician, door's open!

Feel free to PM me for more...


----------



## edgar (10 Dec 2007)

MADELEINE said:
			
		

> Gimme a break.   :


Nothing wrong with pushing your old man up the greasy pole. 
I sent _my_ spouse to medical school.


----------

